

Disband the TSA now - bigiain
http://nat.org/blog/2012/03/tsa-debate/

======
joelrunyon
What's a practical next step we can actually do to make this happen?

I feel like we see a lot of blog posts about this, but are there any tangible
action steps people can do beyond blogging, commenting and signing petitions?

~~~
aklemm
This is an excellent question. At the end of the day, the TSA exists as it
does because the population is fearful of dying in an airplane explosion (even
though these tactics don't much help prevent that), and there's no political
cover whatsoever for a politician that endorses scaling back security theater.
So whatever the practical next step is, it needs to start by solving that
problem. We need a public declaration by the population that we're willing to
take the risk and won't punish politicians for changing the TSA.

------
Alienz
Don't you know that? Terrorists did a great job in 2001! Since then, every one
in United States are in terror, especially the US government. They did
everything they believed to fight it, spend every penny they have, and torture
every citizen of them whenever they are flying. If I were the terrorist I
would be much glad: I don't need to do anything anymore but the whole US is in
terror, forever!

------
coffeemug
_That children are now being conditioned to allow strangers to shove hands
down their pants, that young women are subjected to genital inspections before
being allowed to pursue their careers, that innocent people are adopting poses
of humiliation and surrender in response to barked commands._

I'm not a big fan of the TSA, but whoever wrote this is living in a different
version of the U.S. than I am. Statements like these are very dangerous
because they sensationalize the topic to a point where most people will easily
dismiss the author. This gives the opposing side exactly the ammunition they
need - they can now dismiss the author, and, unfortunately, all TSA opponents
by association.

The TSA might be a waste of resources and a step in the direction of a
slippery slope of loss of freedom, but that's all it is. Wrapping it in some
sort of unskillful pedophilia scare tactic doesn't do anyone any good.

~~~
nknight
It's not sensational nor a scare tactic. The TSA director explicitly endorsed
the same strategies used to groom children for sexual abuse.

~~~
jcampbell1
Can you be specific, because I have no clue what you mean? I am actually
curious to learn your point of view.

~~~
nknight
It's not a "point of view", it's what happened. This was quite widely covered.

[http://www.examiner.com/libertarian-in-national/tsa-
telling-...](http://www.examiner.com/libertarian-in-national/tsa-telling-
children-pat-down-is-a-game-sends-a-wrong-message)

~~~
jcampbell1
Thanks for the link. I now understand what prompted you to write what you did.
I don't necessarily agree with it, but I now understand your view. I won't
comment further, as I think our worlds are too divergent to change either of
our though processes via online discussion.

